# Atlus parent company filing for bankruptcy



## Arshes Nei (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/06/27/atlus-parent-company-files-for-bankruptcy/#0X4DlXX1klgOiD8F.01

Looks like Dragon's Crown will still come out, but leaves me wondering what will happen to other assets. There are a few games Atlus releases through other publishers that are likeable.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 30, 2013)

that's really sad news since a whole lot of series i like are from atlus.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 30, 2013)

No more Shin Megami Tensei?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 30, 2013)

I doubt any IPs are gonna die as a result of this. Atlus or its IPs will just be sold to different companies; they're too popular to die off.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 30, 2013)

Huh, last night my friend was telling me Atlus are really the only company bringing 3DS RPGs to Europe. Now this.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 30, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Sony snags them. 

They're using Vanillaware's Dragon's Crown to show off their 4k TVs

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/06/28/sony-using-dragons-crown-to-show-off-their-4k-tvs/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 30, 2013)

what would happen to fire emblem then? ;-;


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 30, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what would happen to fire emblem then? ;-;



No idea about SMT x Fire Emblem. 

Fire Emblem itself will still persist as it is not owned by Atlus.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 30, 2013)

SMT x fire emblem, i hope it still happens i super hope. like when it was anounced it was so amazing.


----------



## dezimaton (Jul 1, 2013)

as long as the developmental teams stay mostly intact(like. getting hired together by another company), IP transfers should not be -too- bad.

I still hope atlus survives this though. it's created many good games


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, this is the parent company. Technically, Atlus still exists, and could be picked up wholesale by another company. Best case scenario is that they can take their IP with them, but as with Bungie (Halo was not a Microsoft franchise in the beginning), it's possible that it will be split up. If that's the case, expect Shin Megami Tensei and Persona to live on in spirit under a new name, while the series will probably stagnate or sink under someone else's care (though to be fair, Shin Megami Tensei hasn't done much new with the formula over the years; Even the new one looks like the SFC games in presentation, though I haven't played it yet. Not that this is necessarily a bad thing).


----------



## Aquin (Jul 9, 2013)

Being a huge fan of Persona, i am still praying for P5. Keep positive guys, they will pull through this somehow even if another company takes on the games. I would just prefer they keep the current director and the staff that works on the games so it retains the same feel.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 10, 2013)

Aww man, I love Atlus.  They are one of my favorite quirky companies.  I really hope Square Enix doesn't try to scoop them up.  I love the Persona series and the Megatem series too.  I hope we'll still get to see that crossover they were working on.  Well, SMT 4 is coming out next week, so I'm definitely getting a copy.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2013)

Apparently the auction for Atlus has started. 

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._interested_in_acquiring_atlus_parent_company

I hope Sega gets Atlus. Who wouldn't want to see a Sega All Stars Racing sequel with Hitler riding Mara?


----------



## Willow (Aug 4, 2013)

I was thinking about this the other day and it really sucks hard and I swear if this halts P5 or anything I will shit a brick. An actual brick. 



SirRob said:


> Apparently the auction for Atlus has started.
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._interested_in_acquiring_atlus_parent_company
> 
> I hope Sega gets Atlus. Who wouldn't want to see a Sega All Stars Racing sequel with Hitler riding Mara?


I'd probably cry for real. For more than one reason.

I honestly hope Sony takes them.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2013)

Sega getting Atlus could be a good thing. Sega has increasingly become more of a publisher than a development studio, and they're less likely to interfere with Atlus' operations. Sony would be another good fit, though that would necessarily mean that mobile SMT games would move to the _Vita_... So, while Sony definitely would welcome them with open arms and support them, not exactly ideal from a consumer standpoint. Nintendo would be the worst choice out of the three "hopefuls" that people keep talking about, frankly. They have a long history of meddling with development houses and they currently have no studios that make even slightly mature-themed games, unless you count Metroid Prime as mature. While it might make sense for Nintendo if they're looking to shirk their "kiddie" visage, I can't see it ending well for Atlus or for their IP.

Though either of those three would be better than EA or ActiBlizzard.

Watch Valve show up and buy them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> I was thinking about this the other day and it really sucks hard and I swear if this halts P5 or anything I will shit a brick. An actual brick.


I hope this will happen.

Persona a shit.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I hope this will happen.
> 
> Persona a shit.



Honestly the first two Persona games were OK RPG's, but as of P3 I've been losing interest in demon-themed high school life visual novels.


----------



## Willow (Aug 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I hope this will happen.
> 
> Persona a shit.





Runefox said:


> Honestly the first two Persona games were OK RPG's, but as of P3 I've been losing interest in demon-themed high school life visual novels.


I always heard it was the other way around unless you managed to get in on the series when it first came out. Most people ignore the first two because they weren't much of anything and love the second two for varied reasons. I'd still like to play 1 and 2 but boy is it hard to find. 

But I digress. I think it would be a bit of a let down seeing as how word of development has been going around since 2010/2011. 

Even more so since it was confirmed for 2015.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Honestly the first two Persona games were OK RPG's, but as of P3 I've been losing interest in demon-themed high school life visual novels.


P4 is pretty bad, Literally everyone in the game jumps on the MC dick.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> Most people ignore the first two because they weren't much of anything and love the second two for varied reasons.


People liked IS, Not EP or 1 mainly because lol no same sex pairing.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> P4 is pretty bad, Literally everyone in the game jumps on the MC dick.



P4 is a fan favorite.  For a Persona game, it's actually quite upbeat.  And the basic combat theme is downright cheery.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 6, 2013)

I liked Persona 1 and 2.  I still have my copies somewhere.  I kinda got back into Atlus' games when SMT: Nocturne came out. Then I was hooked.  Digital Devil Saga 1 & 2,  Devil Summoner 1 & 2 (I wish they would make more of these),  Soul Hackers, Devil Survivor 1 & 2, and Strange Journey.  I kinda skipped Persona 3.  I'm not sure why.  Then I played Persona 4.  It wasn't bad.  Compared to the other games I listed, it was downright cheery lol  I haven't tried Catherine yet and I still need to get my hands on SMT: 4.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 6, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Watch Valve show up and buy them.



If Valve bought them, they'd release a Shin Megami Tensei title...

...and force them to focus on only making and selling virtual clothing for character(s) you don't see for about 5 years before actually telling them to make another video game. (After taking a mod, rather than thinking of another new title.)


----------

